# nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen



## Truttafriend (31. Oktober 2004)

Es ist wieder so weit :z​ein neues​nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen   
steht an.​
*Am Samstag den 18.12.2004 10Uhr bis ca. 18Uhr*​ 

findet das mittlerweile legendäre Bindeevent statt. 
Dank Stephan können wir wieder die heiligen Hallen in Lübeck nutzen#h​

Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige





Ratekauer Weg 2 - 4 - ehemalige Travekaserne​
Aus organisatorischen Gründen kann leider keine Terminumfrage gestartet werden, da wir die Räume nicht für mehrere Wochenenden freihalten können.

Hoffentlich kommen wieder so viele Anmeldungen wie beim letzten mal. 
Bindematerial und Werkzeug ist auch diesmal für Anfänger vorhanden. Also auch zum schnuppern genau das richtige.

*Diesmal ganz wichtig! Bringt euch bitte einen Stuhl mit. Stephan der Holzfäller hat die ganzen schönen Stühle in kalten Winterabenden verfeuert :q 
*​
_____________________________________________​

Teilnehmerliste:

1. Ralph
2. Stephan
3. Mario
4. Hotte
5. Red Hair mit Gattin
6. Jörg
7. Gernot
8. Martin
9. Mathias
10. Björn
11. Sven
12. Klaus
13. Zotti
14. Tim
______________________________________ Bude voll


Dumm Tüchschnacker auf´n schnellen Kaffee und ne Moods:
1. Gnilftz
2. Vossi


----------



## Gnilftz (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

:c  :c  :c 
Ich muß bis mind. 14 Uhr arbeiten...
Komme danach aber mit Sicherheit noch aufn Klönschnack vorbei.

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## gofishing (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Soll ich den Eyk schon mal auf dem Acker Kartoffeln ausbuddeln lassen. :q 
Wir würden dann nähmlich Kartoffelsalat mitbringen. (1ster) 

TL

Ralph


----------



## Truttafriend (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Das wäre eine super Maßnahme Ralph #6 

Pass auf das Eick die Katöffeln nicht so dolle ansabbert und vergess nicht dein Frauchen mitzubringen #h


----------



## marioschreiber (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Bescheid !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bei mir wie immer : Wenn ich arbeiten muss, dann komme ich um ca. 15.00Uhr nach. Ansonsten bin ich um 10.00Uhr da !!!

Ich bring auch wieder meine "Dieter & Dieter" mit ! Wir wollen doch bestimmt auch wieder werfen !?


----------



## Karstein (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Super Sache, Mario - ich drücke euch die Daumen, dass da all eure Nachbarn kommen!

Für uns isses definitiv zu weit, so kurz vor X-Mas, leider....

TL

Karsten


----------



## Dorschdiggler (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

egal wie und wie lange.... diesmal *dabei*  #h


----------



## Red Hair (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Ich würde gern dabei sein.
Komme aus HH.
Kann auch Leute mitnehmen.

Gruß
Red


----------



## Bondex (1. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Habt ihr denn schon die dummen Bäume abgesägt, :q  :q  ich meine wegen werfen und so... #c


----------



## Rausreißer (1. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Dabei, das ist ein absolutes muß #6 

R.R. #h


----------



## Red Hair (1. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Meine Freundin möchte auch mit.

Geht das noch??

Ihr Name ist Katrin, meiner übrigens Andre.

Gruß
Red


----------



## Gnilftz (1. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Red Hair schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Freundin möchte auch mit.
> 
> Geht das noch??
> 
> ...



Überleg Dir dat Andre...
Vielleicht findet sie Gefallen am Binden und Fliegenfischen, dann ist es mit der Ruhe beim Angeln vorbei... :q  :q  :q 
Und Trutta muß sich mit den frauenfeindlichen Witzen beim Bindetreffen zurückhalten, dass wird hart für den Armen. 
Aber ansonsten sollte es kein Problem sein.
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Red Hair (1. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@ gnilftz

Ich weiß, dass viele Frauen zum Angeln keinen Draht finden und ihren Männern auf die Nerven gehen wenn die Angeln gehen.
Da kann ich nur sagen, entweder falsche Erziehung oder falsche Frau. :q 
Spaß!!!!
Ich hab da Glück. Meine Liebste hat da überhaupt nichts dagegen. Sie war es ja die eigentlich das Binden lehrnen will. 
Und was das mit Trutta angeht.... ich kenne ihn ja nicht, aber das macht SIE schon mit Ihm klar. Da hab ich keine Angst. |krach:  |gr:  :r 
Und nach der kleinen Klärung, wird Trutta sicher so dasitzen  :c  :c  :c 

Alles Spaß

Red


----------



## Maddin (1. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Achso...äh..dabei *meldmeld*
 #h


----------



## Gnilftz (1. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Habe ich auch alles als Spaß aufgefaßt... hoffentlich Timsen auch... 
Ich kann mich über meine Frau nicht beklagen, sie murrt nicht wenn ich zum Fischen gehe. Sie hat halt nicht die Lust zum Angeln, dafür kommen meine Kurzen langsam auf den Geschmack.
Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns beim Binden!!! Übrigens, ich kenne da noch jemanden, der seine Frau immer die Fliegen tüddeln läßt, gell Hauptstadt-Karsten???  :q 

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Truttafriend (2. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

klar hab ich das als Joke verstanden.
Ich lass da als Anglerboardfrauenversteherundbeauftragter auch nix auf mich kommen :q 


Mähddien -> notiert

Red Hair -> Weibchen ist mitnotiert #h


----------



## gofishing (2. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Heiko Du dafst doch nur zum fischen gehen weil Du die Kataloge mit den Schwachsinnspreisen im Keller versteckt hast.  |wavey:  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Gnilftz (2. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lass da als Anglerboardfrauenversteherundbeauftragter auch nix auf mich kommen :q



Ich habe ja immer gewußt, dass Du eine leicht feministische Ader hast...  :q 

Ich habe heute versucht meinen Dienst zu tauschen... no chance!  :c 
xxxxxx Job! 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Maddin (2. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Liste bitte updaten...ich erscheine mit Mathias! #h


----------



## Truttafriend (2. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Liste bitte updaten...ich erscheine mit Mathias! #h




Aaaatsche????   Wirklich?



coooool #6


----------



## marioschreiber (2. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Wers glaubt........


----------



## JosiHH (2. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Noch n Platz frei? Dann trag mich doch bitte fix ein. Demonstriere gerne den "Eigenen-Finger-an-den-Haken-tüddler". Eine Bindemethode, die nur mit krummen Fingern funktioniert!
Josi


----------



## Rausreißer (2. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Josi auch #d  verdammte Axt und Ace #d 

Gibt es nicht eine gesetzliche Obergrenze gegen eine Überschreitung des Spaßfaktors?

Und anbauen muss Stephan auch.

Go HL Yeaah! das wird ja richtig Super #6 

Gernot #h


----------



## wombat (4. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Hi Tim  #h 

ich melde uns : Sven & ich (Klaus) an.

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Truttafriend (4. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

#6  #6  #6 


hat nix mit dem Bindetreffen zu tun:
hat Sven sich schon im AB angemeldet? Erinnere (tritzen  ) ihn mal :q


----------



## wombat (5. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@ Tim

Ja, Sven (feuerweke11) hatte sich gleich nach'm letzten Fb.Treffen angemeldet.  Vieleicht ist er noch zu schüchtern um sich selbst zu melden |rotwerden 


G'day
Klaus


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Na wunderbar,
sind wir ja schon fast vollzählig.
Das hat Timsen doch gut eingefädelt:q  
gibt´s noch was vorzubereiten ? 

Grüße Stephan :g


----------



## Truttafriend (5. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

denkt an Stühle |wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Tim schrieb:
			
		

> denkt an Stühle


  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 
gibt es denn noch immer keine "Stehpulttüddelkisten"  ;+


----------



## Zotti (5. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

... ich hoffe es ist noch nicht zu spät?! - also ich bin auch mit dabei.

Gruß
Zotti


----------



## Truttafriend (5. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

gebongt #6


----------



## Medo (9. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Zotti schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich hoffe es ist noch nicht zu spät?! - also ich bin auch mit dabei.
> 
> Gruß
> Zotti


dito

gruss jörg


----------



## Truttafriend (9. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

getrixt und passt Jörg   #h


----------



## Smöre (18. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Hi Fliegenbinder,

Euer nordisches AB-Bindetreffen ist sicherlich ne feine Sache, aber für die Leute im Süden recht weit weg. Hat sich was ähnliches auch im Süden (Bayern, Baden-Würtenberg) gebildet bzw. besteht Interesse an sowas?


----------



## Truttafriend (18. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Hallo Smöre #h

Klar besteht da Interesse. Zumindestens wenn ich für mich spreche.
Sowas kannst du gerne Organiseren und als Umfrage im Board starten.
Meine Unterstützung hast du. Nach Möglichkeit würde ich sogar versuchen daran  teilzunehmen. Das muss ich aber mit Urlaub etc abchecken.


Wenn du Hilfe bei der Einstellung der Umfrage brauchst mach ich das gerne für dich #h


----------



## marioschreiber (18. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Eben !
Selbst ist der Mann !
Das nordische Bindetreffen ist auch privat organisiert uns veranstaltet worden (Stephan).
Mitlerweile ist es schon eine "Institution".


----------



## Bondex (19. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Ich weiß nicht ob ich´s schon gesagt hatte, ist ja auch selbstverständlich, ich bin natürlich dabei. Diesmal mache ich aber keinen Kartoffelsalat sondern Frikaden oder sowat


----------



## Truttafriend (19. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

dann müssen wir etwas improvosieren. Mit 15 Leutz ist die Hütte schon gerammelt voll.
Letztes mal hast du ja auch einen etwas niedrigeren Tisch bevorzugt. Sowas basteln wir dann nochmal hin #h


----------



## Smöre (22. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Hallo Truttafriend,

ne Umfrage könnte ja mal gestartet werden, ob auch im Süden Interesse besteht, an einem solchem Treffen teilzunehmen. Anhand der bisherigen Postings sehe ich aber keine so grossen Bedarf, aber vielleicht sind einige in diesem Thema noch nicht darauf gestossen. 

Es wäre nett von Dir, diese Umfrage zu machen, da ich mich damit noch nicht auskenn, bin ja noch ganz neu im Board. 

Danke!


----------



## Bondex (22. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Truttafriend
naja notgedrungen. Vielleicht hat ja einer so´ne Art Tapeziertisch, der stabil genug ist. Da hätten dann noch vielleicht 6 Leutchen Platz


----------



## marioschreiber (22. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Smöre schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Truttafriend,
> 
> ne Umfrage könnte ja mal gestartet werden, ob auch im Süden Interesse besteht, an einem solchem Treffen teilzunehmen. Anhand der bisherigen Postings sehe ich aber keine so grossen Bedarf, aber vielleicht sind einige in diesem Thema noch nicht darauf gestossen.
> 
> ...


Ich denke eher das die Leute aus dem Süden auch Interesse haben, sich aber aufgrund der Entfernung nicht melden.
"Würde gerne, kann aber nicht....!" ist ja eine unnötige Antwort.
Versuch doch einfach ein Treffen zu organisieren !


----------



## gofishing (22. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Mensch das ging ja schnell, 15 Leutz.
Das geht dann ja zu wie beim Heringstüddeln ääähhm beim Heringsangeln, so Schulter an Schulter.
Wenn wir dann noch syncrontüddeln kommen wir bestimmt ins Guinnessbuch.

Freue mich schon, mal von Anfang an dabei zu sein. |wavey: 

Jetzt muß ich mir nur noch eine Tüddelkiste bauen, sagt meine Frau.  #d  #d  #d


TL

Ralph


----------



## Red Hair (23. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Hallo Leute,

zum Thema Tische könnte ich helfen. Meine Nachbarin hat Klapptische, so ca. 70-80*40 cm. Die sind nur etwas hoch. #c  
Mit normalen Campingstühlen sitzt man etwas niedrig daran. ;+  Also wenn ich die mitbringen soll sagt bescheid.

Gruß
Red


----------



## Truttafriend (23. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Tische haben wir eigentlich genug. Für normale Stapelcampingstühle sind die auch zu hoch. Das wissen aber die meisten. Denkt bitte nochmal dran: bitte einen Stuhl mitbringen. Am besten Esszimmerstuhl oderso. Nicht zu niedrig #h


----------



## Skorpion (23. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Ich sehe gerade das die "Bude Voll"  ist - heist es jetzt es ist definitiv kein Platzt mehr? ;+  :c 
Ich würde gerne auch dabei sein. Hab noch nie ne Fliege gebunden will es aber unbedingt lernen und das wäre ne super möglichkeit den Profis mal über die Schulter zu kucken. #t


----------



## gofishing (23. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Den letzten beißen die Hunde wie es so schön heißt.

Ich bringe Eyk mit.  :q  :q  :q 

TL

Ralph


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Ralph schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bringe Eyk mit.


  #6 ...ich suche immer extravagantes Dubbingmaterial  :q  :q


----------



## gofishing (23. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Dorschdiggler

Du kannst ja mal versuchen vom Templedog-Spender (Schnauze) eine Strähne zu ergattern.  #6  :q 


Soll ja ein guter Köder für Hai sein, so eine blutige Hand. :c


Gruß

Eyk  (ich freu mich)


----------



## marioschreiber (23. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Isha freut sich auch !


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

......hmmmm...hmmmm.....das ist doch aber sicher ein richtig klasse Dubbin Eyk....ich freu mich auch  :q 
Und ansonsten frag doch mal Isha...die war (und das als Frau) auch nicht so zickig  :q  :q


----------



## Bondex (24. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Skorpion
ich denke es hat wohl keiner was dagegen wenn Du kommst um zuzuschauen, dann bräuchtest Du ja auch nicht unbedingt einen Bindetisch. Irgentwie kriegen wir das alles hin. 

@all
Wenn das Wetter nicht zu schlecht ist könnten wir ja auch wieder etwas mit den Gerten rumschwuchteln???


----------



## Skorpion (24. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

THX Bondex   :g 

na wenn keiner was dagegen hat, da komme ich auch.


----------



## Truttafriend (24. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

zum über die Schulter gucken kein Problem Martin #h

Selbstverständlich kannst du auch eine Fliege nach Anleitung selber binden. Da guck ich dir dann über die Schulter


----------



## Skorpion (24. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Selbstverständlich kannst du auch eine Fliege nach Anleitung selber binden. Da guck ich dir dann über die Schulter















 :q 

Sollte kein Problem werden, jeder hat mal angefangen |rolleyes


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Bei Interesse bringe ich meine umfangreiche Flifi - und binde Literatur mit.

Interesse ?

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Skorpion (24. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Top Idee #6 da kann man ja gleich sehen was sich vielleicht an Büchern zu kaufen lohnt


----------



## Medo (24. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> :q
> 
> Sollte kein Problem werden, jeder hat mal angefangen |rolleyes


das sach ich dir!!!

wie ne sucht ist das.....:l 

und die wohl hilfsbereiteste gruppe welche nur fängige tipps weitergibt!!#h 

ich freu mich schon wie bolle#6


----------



## Bondex (25. November 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Genau Tim zeicht Dich dat und du gehst raus als´n Expärdä!


----------



## gofishing (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Ich habe heute mal wieder meinen Keller ausgemistet.

Werde zum Treffen noch 120 Tuben Sekundenkleber mitbringen. 

Sind allerdings schon zu lange gelagert, nicht alle Tuben haben mehr die angegebenen 3g.
Einige sind auch schon ganz leer.

Die könnt Ihr ja unter Euch aufteilen.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Bondex (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@gofishing 
Klasse, meine Tube ist fast leer :q 

@all
bringt Ihr auch wieder Euer Gerät zum Werfen mit. Habe da so eine 10er Rute. Hat vielleicht einer von Euch´ne passende Rolle+Schnur zum Testwerfen? |kopfkrat


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Bondex, wenn du mich kurz vor dem Treffen nochmal erinnerst, dann bring ich meine #10 Bassline mit !

@Ralph: Wat machst du mit soviel Sekundenkleber ?
Du bindest wohl nicht, sondern klebst Fliegen !?


----------



## gofishing (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@marioschreiber

Das waren mal 480 Tuben. Für knapp 50 EURO, da waren die aber noch alle frisch, also voll.
Und kleben kann man damit alles, bei dem Preis.
Leider lassen sie sich nicht ohne Schaden zu nehmen über ein Jahr lagern. 


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Das heist das du in einem Jahr 360 Tuben verbraucht hast !
Baust du dir gerade ein Haus ?
Normalerweise nimmt man Mörtel......!


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Cooles Avatar !


----------



## gofishing (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Mann arbeitet schon anders wenn die Tube nur 10 Cent kostet.

Was kosten die im Laden 3 Euro ???


TL

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Frag mal Susanne das nächste mal wie schnell so eine Tube leer ist wenn man ordentlich draufdrückt oder sie nicht wieder verschließt. Das kann die nähmlich sehr gut.  :c 


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Truttafriend (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

***Push***​
Ist bald soweit  


Denkt bitte an einen Stuhl für euch #h

Ich bringe vorsichtshalber drei mit.


----------



## Ace (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Jo Timsen...dat wird wieder ´n feiner Tach 

@Maddin, ich hab zwei recht platzsparende und stabile Klappstühle soll ich die einpacken ?


----------



## Maddin (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Ace
Ja das ist sehr gut, danke!! Das mit dem "stabil" nehme ich auch nicht persönlich :q


----------



## Ace (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

:q:q:q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin Männers,

so, Morgen noch 1 Woche und dann gehts los.

Als "Appetithappen"  |supergri noch mal ein Pic vom Mod.

Im Hintergrund seine Lieblingswerkzeuge für Muddler  |kopfkrat  :m 

Bis denne und Grüße 

Stephan


----------



## Bondex (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@all
also alle noch mal an Euer Gerät denken. Wäre eine klasse Bereicherung wenn ich mal etwas über Tubenfliegenbinden erfahren würde. Dat hab ich noch nie gemacht. Auch wie die angeknotet werden mit Drilling usw wäre echt interessant. Also wer so einen Halter hat bitte mitbringen.


----------



## gofishing (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Bondex

Tubenfliegen hatte Heiko doch schon mal gezeigt.
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.c...p?t=23371&page=1&pp=15&highlight=tubenfliegen

Muster gibt es im Netz auch genug.


TL


Ralph


----------



## Bondex (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Ralf
na das hatte ich natürlich schon gesehen. Die Praxis sieht aber doch gaaaaanz ander aus. Vielleicht kann man Tuben aus irgentwas selber machen, wie dick muß eine Tube sein, wie sieht so ein Halter aus, kann man sowas selber basteln... Eben alle Tricks, Tipss und Kniffe würden mich interessieren. Also wer Material dazu hat bitte mitbringen.


----------



## Stingray (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@ Bondex

Wattestäbchen oder die Rörchen von Fadenstopper.

Gruß Stingray


----------



## gofishing (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Mal so eine Frage für die Küchenplanung.

Wir haben uns ja bereiterklärt Kartoffelsalat mitzubringen.
Damit wir die Menge abschätzen können, nun die entscheidende Frage.

Wer bringt sonst noch etwas mit??



Gruß

Eyk


----------



## Truttafriend (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

*Kulinarische Sicherstellung des Bindetreffen*

- Bondex hat Frikadellen angedroht

- von Hotte weiss ich Kuchen und einen Salat

- ich bring Autofahrerbier, Kaffee und Milch mit

- Ralph zaubert Kartoffelsalat

- Klaus bringt Fleischwurstsalat mit

- Mathias bringt ein Bund Würstchen mit

- 









Ich aktualisiere diesen Beitrag und sammle die Infos #h


----------



## Bondex (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Naja vielleicht sind Würstchen für euch sicherer???


----------



## Ace (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

ich hatte auch an Würstchen oder kleine Frikadellen gedacht wenn noch welche gebraucht werden.


----------



## wombat (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

|wavey:  Hi Mädels

Ich bringe Fleischwurstsalat, gute Laune und 2 Stühle mit.

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Maddin (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin.......

Dank schon mal an alle Verpfleger.......denkt aber dran, dass wir letztes Mal noch einen riesen Berg über hatten, da hätte Eyk noch eine Woche von fressen können......naja |kopfkrat


----------



## gofishing (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Maddin
Genau aus diesem Grund frage ich ja auch.
Wenn ich eins nicht leiden kann, dann ist es Resteessen.
Soll ja auch keine Tupperpardie werden.

Leider weiß ich immer noch nicht wie viel wir machen sollen.
Nicht das man sein eigenes Wort nachher nicht mehr versteht vor lauter "Magengeknurre". |supergri 


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## wombat (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@ Maddin

von mir aus kann Eyk was vom Fleischwurstsalat bekommen.
ABER, ich glaube das Herrchen und Frauchen keine lust haben 4-5 Tage 
mit eine Wäscheklammer auf'n Nase rumzulaufen  :c (puuh)

G'day
Klaus


----------



## gofishing (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Klaus ich glaube nicht das nach dieser Äußerung auch nur einer bereit ist sich an dem Fleischsalat zu vergreifen.
Außer Eyk vielleicht, der kann doch noch nicht lesen. |supergri 


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## wombat (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@ Ralph

Gut, dann setze ich mich mit Eyk in die Ecke und futtern gemeinsam meinen
"Lecker-Schmecker-Fl.wurstsalat auf.    |bla:  |bla: 


@ Eyk

Wuff wuff wuff Grrr wuff hechel ! #6 

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Medo (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@gernod

wolltest du nicht noch leos im goudakleid bruzeln?

@all

soll mein herzchen noch nen käsekuchen zusammenbasteln.... oder wie heisst das noch?


----------



## gofishing (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Medo

Käsekuchen ist lecker.

@wombat

Eyk bekommt morgens schon Wurstsalat und dann setzen wir ihn Dir unter den Tisch. Wolln doch mal sehen wie lange Du das aushälst. :m 


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin Männer,

ich bringe die Räumlichkeiten,Parkplätze, Bäume für die Wurfübungen, 2 - 3 Tische und 2 Kaffeemaschinen mit - und einen "Einfädler" |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 


Bis denne 

Stephan  :g


P.S..  .... natürlich auch Kaffee - wo hab ich bloß meine gedanken ...


----------



## Truttafriend (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> und einen "Einfädler" |supergri  |supergri  |supergri   :g




lool  :m


----------



## Medo (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Moin *Männer*,
> 
> Bis denne
> 
> Stephan  :g



sprichst wohl nicht mehr mit jedem wa |kopfkrat  |supergri


----------



## Maddin (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> sprichst wohl nicht mehr mit jedem wa |kopfkrat  |supergri


Stimmt, einfach Eyk so außer Acht zu lassen #d Uuuunmööglich


----------



## Bondex (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

|supergri Ich glaube das wird gaaaanz eng am Samstag, vielleicht mache ich doch noch ´nen (grünen) Salat |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## wombat (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@ Ralph

Ahh, schön.  

Ein Hunde-pups ist fast mit ein Baby-pups zu vergleichen.
(Riechen nach frische Brödchen)
In diesen Fall ist es ein Zwiebelbrödchen.  

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Hi Tüddler ....

damit etwas mehr Platz ist, stelle ich meinen Stuhl zur Verfügung   
Ich werde am Nachmittag evtl. nochmal reischauen und 'ne Moods und 'ne Tasse Kaffee verhaften und ganz vielleicht auch ein wenig Dumm Tüch Tüddeln


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Och Vossi :c 

Arbeiten?  :c  oder fischen gehen? |supergri 

Hauptsache du kommst aufn Käffschen und ne Moods vorbei #h


----------



## Red Hair (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

10 Würste hab ich auch noch, aber können wir die da auch in Wasser warm machen. Sonst schmecken die ja nach .....


Gruß
Red


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

dort gibt es eine Küche, aber evtl solltest du einen Topf mitbringen #h


----------



## Red Hair (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Mach ich!!!


----------



## JosiHH (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Blick auf den Kalender.... na endlich mal wieder n Termin, den ich absagen muß.
Also mich bitte streichen.
Ich glaub, ich meld´mich erst mal nirgends mehr an, kommt eh immer was dazwischen. Erst beim Rächer, jetzt beim Fliegentüddeln. Oder liegt das an Medo???
(15.01. steht aber noch, ehrlich. Aber meinen Weihnachtsbaum wird wg. Zeitnot wohl wieder vom großen Parkplatz geben)

Viel Spaß
Josi


----------



## Bondex (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Entwarnung!!!!
Die Frikaden habe ich jetzt in Auftrag gegeben. Die macht jetzt meine Kleine. Also kann jetzt nicht mehr soooo schlimm werden, wenn ich mich nicht irre, hihihi.


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Och Josi :c  Du alter dauernd Absager   Dann beim nächsten mal.


@ Bondex
deinen Frikadunsen hätte ich ohne Bedenken vertraut. Nur deine grünen Nudeln haben mir Angst gemacht :m


----------



## Skorpion (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Ich sehe hier wird schon heiß diskutiert. |bla:  Ich freue mich auch dabei zu sein  :g  und dank unserem Bondex hab ich jetzt auch ein Bindestock und ein wenig Grundausrüstung #6 . Also werde ich nicht nur zukucken, sondern versuche dann auch mal ne einfache Fliege mit zubinden.

Nur mit nem Stuhl sieht es schlecht aus. Hoffe, dass sich da noch was zum sitzen finden lässt. Denn meine großen Sesseln 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sollen doch lieber zu Hause bleiben. |supergri 

Und wie ich sehe wird schon für feste Nahrung gesorgt, deshalb bringe  ich zu Abwechslung was Süßes mit.


----------



## Medo (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> deshalb bringe ich zu Abwechslung was Süßes mit.


 
warum nicht....!?

was knackiges junges ist doch genau das richtige für ne herrenrunde...


----------



## wombat (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@ Skorpion

OH JAAAA !
Ein Tabledancer.  Und Sie springt aus'm Blidekiste  |supergri 

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Medo (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				wombat schrieb:
			
		

> @ Skorpion
> 
> OH JAAAA !
> Ein_ *Tabledancer*. |supergri
> ...


 
*Achtung Wombat Alarm!!*|supergri |supergri |muahah:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@ Medo .  vielleicht könntest du ja was "Blondes" mitbringen |supergri 


und es gibt keine !!! Möglichkeit Würstchen heiß zu machen - Sorry

@ Puck . SCHADE !!!

Bis Samstach

Gruss Stephan  :g


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Wir Angler sind doch flexibel !
Ich bring mein Zippo mit !


----------



## Medo (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@all

und dann nach waabs?


----------



## gofishing (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Gaskocher habe ich im Bus.
Also kanste Deine Würstel ruhig mitbringen.


TL

Ralph


----------



## Medo (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Gaskocher habe ich im Bus.
> Also kanste Deine Würstel ruhig mitbringen.
> 
> 
> ...




ich bring mich wurst auch mit und warte dann in ralph's bus auf was süsses ! |supergri  |supergri


----------



## gofishing (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Damit können wir wombats Tabledancer auch richtig Feuer unterm A.sch machen.    :m 


TL

Ralph


----------



## Medo (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Damit können wir wombats Tabledancer auch richtig Feuer unterm *A.sch  #c *  machen.    :m
> 
> 
> TL
> ...


 |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Rausreißer (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Nu ja nur noch wenige Stunden.
Ich glaub Josi hat was mit Vossi angefangen, dat kümmt mie zu komisch |kopfkrat 

Medo denk an die Piepen, bin pleite  

Timm denkst Du an die potentielle Garnelen-Foile?
Ich bring noch nen paar Meter Kupferdraht mit...

Bis morgen,
Gernot |wavey:


----------



## Red Hair (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Apropo Bindestock!!
Hat noch jemand einen übrig?
Meine Liebste und ich haben nur einen und da wir Anfänger sind, haben wir noch nicht so viel Werkzeug. Könnt Ihr uns da etwas helfen?


Gruß
Andre (RED)


----------



## gofishing (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Medo

Eyk hat schon mal die Schnute in den Zuckerpott gesteckt, er wartet dann im Bus. Für wat süsses ist der immer zu haben. |supergri 


@Stephan

Brauchst DU nun noch schwarzen Fuxschwanz oder niet?

@Red Hair

Kann ich Dir für morgen mitbringen.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Bondex (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Bitte denkt auch dran, daß ihr alle irgendwelche sonderbaren Bindematerialien für die neue Boardfliege mitbringen mögt. Vielleicht Sackhaar vom Heilbutt oder Federn der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau...


----------



## gofishing (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Bondex

Gut das Du mich erinnerst. Habe gerade die alte Fußmatte in den Wagen gepackt.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Bondex (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Wann geht dat jetzt morgen früh los? 9.00 Uhr gleiche Adresse (Werkstatt)? Wie hieß nochmal die Straße?


----------



## gofishing (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Bondex

Genau, gleiche Uhrzeit, gleiche Straße. |wavey:  #q


----------



## Ace (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@all
so gleich ist Feierabend, gleich gehts noch auf´n Geburtstag ordentlich die Lampen ausschiessen und morgen um 10:00 Uhr bin ich dann völlig verstrahlt bei euch. Bis dann...

@Björn
steht doch alles im Eröffnungsposting von Tim


----------



## Skorpion (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Also für alle die auf was Süsses warten

Sie wird leider nicht dabei sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





denn Samstag ist zu Hause ja einiges angesagt:






































 :m


----------



## Red Hair (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@gofishing

DANKE


----------



## Gnilftz (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Oach,
die brauchst Du nicht mitbringen, sag mir lieber wo sie wohnt!!! Du bist ja beim Bindetreffen...  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@ Ralph .


bring man mit den "Schatten fux"

Bis nachher 

Stephan


----------



## Bondex (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Ace
stimmt jetzt habe ich das auch gesehen |wavey:


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

so Männers. Ich hab soweit alles gepackt.

Wir sehen uns dann morgen in Lübeck #h


----------



## Bondex (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Jau Martin und ich sind dabei, die Frikaden warten schon auf Euch, Martin meint das Süsse auch!!!


----------



## marioschreiber (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

So, ich bin wieder zuhause angekommen !

War wie immer ein tolles Treffen !
Schön mal wieder das ein oder andere Gesicht wieder gesehen zu haben, und ein paar neue Leute zu treffen !

Wenn das Treffen so weiter wächst, dann müssen wir uns bald nach anderen Räumlichkeiten umschauen !

Ein Dank an Stephan und Timsen für die Organisation und die Räumlichkeit, und allen Spendern für Speis und Trank !!! #6  #6  #6


----------



## marioschreiber (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Ach ja, Danke nochmal an Ralph für den Kleber !


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin ihr Insektenbastler.  |supergri 
Ich wollt mir doch mal ansehen was ihr da so immer treibt wenn ihr mit euren bunten Puscheln rumfummelt. War ja echt ne Schau und hat mir Spaß gemacht euch mal über die Schulter zu schauen. #6
Für die Verpflegung möchte ich mich bei der Gelegenheit auch bedanken, durfte ja auch was essen.  War legger.  |wavey: 
War ein tolles Treffen Jungs Danke. #6


----------



## marioschreiber (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Was ist los ?
Alle noch in Waabs ?


----------



## oh-nemo (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@ Mario, tolle Bilder.
Man sieht das Ihr Spass hattet.Medo und Rausreisser können das ja richtig.
In Waabs wahr wohl Heute die Hölle los...  :q


----------



## Skorpion (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist los ?


Also ich bin noch im Binde-Wahn. |supergri  Hab eben  die verschiedenen Muster noch mal zur Übung gebunden. :g 



Jo, das war ein super Treffen. #6 Hat echt Spass gemacht. Nette Leute kennen gelernt, neue Bindetechniken abgekuckt. Und kulinarisch war`s 1a.
Das nächste mal bin ich bestimmt wieder dabei. Morgen werden erstmal die neuen Fliegen auf  „fängigkeit“ getestet #a  |supergri


----------



## Maddin (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Melde mich hiermit auch zurück! Wir waren noch in Weissenwaabs. Verwaabst nochmal war das ein Treffen!!!  Vielen Dank an Stephan und Tim für die Orga und Dank an alle Verpfleger, Klebespender und Fishboneschenker |wavey: 
Mensch...mir tut der Bauch weh vor Lachen......ich mach mich jetzt erstmal dran die Bilder boardfähig zu machen...auf auf....


----------



## theactor (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Hi,

coolste Aktion! Ich hätte allerdings weniger bei den Fliegen (wegen Keiner-Ahnung-Habung) als beim üppigen Buffet "Hand anlegen" können #6 
Aber irgendwas ist komisch... Medo hat auf allen Bildern den Mund zu..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 |kopfkrat 
WIE HABT IHR DAS GESCHAFFT?   

Wär gern dabei gewesen wenn's denn gegangen wäre .. #t 

|wavey: 
thenoflytor


----------



## Maddin (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

So...geht los, und zwar gleich mit dem Buffet....*sabber*





Gernot, was´s los....Fliegen binden sich nicht von selber... 





Grandmaster St. G. bei der Arbeit....





Für manche scheint es unordentlich, für andere ist es der längste Bindetisch der Welt  





Auch unter den Fischen gibt Suchtkranke. Für so einen Fall sollte man gerüstet sein!





Und wieder wurde vor aller Augen gedealt was der Euro her gab. Jungs, dass nächste Mal bitte etwas unauffälliger #d


----------



## Maddin (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Teil 2...


Fishbone beim Tüddeln der Boardfly. Paßt irgendwie so gar nicht in sein Konzept, wenn man sich sein bisheriges Arbeitsergebnis ansieht  





Dennoch ein super Ergebnis!





The other Side. Nur schade, wenn der Fisch farbenblind ist......





Die Bindetruppe vom 18.12.2004





Danach spielten Hotte, Trutta, Zotti, Jörch, Aatsche und Mäddin in Waabs noch ein bißchen "die glorreichen Sex"...  





Oder waren es doch eher "Sechs Angler, Männer allein am Strand".... ;+ 





Zu guter Letzt das Wort zum Sonntag





Nacht #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Leute, ich schmeis mich wech, wat für schöne Bilder. #6#6#6
Ihr seid herrlich.  :m


----------



## marioschreiber (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Grööööööööööööööhl !


----------



## marioschreiber (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Das nächste mal will ich die Polonese mitmachen !
Und, was gefangen ?


----------



## Broesel (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Autsch.... |muahah:  |muahah: ..sacht ma...was war da im Kartoffelsalt drinne? Hanfwürste oder was? Boah..das Kraut muß gut gewesen sein...ihr habt doch ich Aua..ich schmeiß mich wech...
Ich hoffe da hat keiner #x und die Herrn in weiß mit den tollen Anzügen sind angetrabt... #d  |kopfkrat :q

Einfach nur genial. Ich glaub, ich muß auch ma...|bla: |bla: und wenns nur so zum ablachen ist...  :m


----------



## Maddin (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Mario
Gebissen haben leider keine Riesen. Aber was will man erwarten....immerhin war heute ja wieder ganz was los in Waabs. Da sind die ganz Großen natürlich etwas zurückhaltend 

@Broesel
Es gab ausreichend Bier....Becks und Krombacher beides alkoholfrei :m. Ralphs Frau (hab den Namen vergessen #q ....Su...Sa...?) hat vielleicht etwas viel Pfeffer in den Kartoffelsalat gehauen (war dennoch oberlecker - könnte schon wieder), aber sonst war alles in Ordnung...oder so... |supergri


----------



## theactor (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*






Einfach nur genial! #6


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Das Bindetreffen war wieder der Hammer. 




Ich freu mich schon auf das nächste Event. Angedeutet haben wir erstmal Ende Februar oder Anfang März.

Anschließend sind die glorreichen Sechs noch an die Küst georgelt und haben  wirklich Bauchschmerzen gelacht. Die Dorschen waren uns wohlgesonnen, aber viel wichtiger war die absolut geniale Kommunikation zwischen uns. Was da an Sprüchen gekloppt wurde |supergri


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Geile Bilder ........
Ich war zwar nur ganz kurz dabei, aber der Eindruck hat dann gereicht  |supergri 
Wie immer ein astreines Treffen.
Wenn ich mir aber die Bilder am Ende so anschaue, dann kann das Bier nicht so ganz alkoholfrei gewesen sein  |supergri  |supergri 
Ich für meinen Teil musste dem Lockruf des Silbers folgen und war in der Nähe von Dahmeswaabs  
War ein schöner Drill, mit anschliessendem wieder schwimmenlassen  |supergri


----------



## marioschreiber (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Strike !


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Yes Vossi!!!!! #6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

|kopfkrat *STRIKE, YES*...also doch Alkohol im Spiel  |supergri


----------



## Maddin (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Waabs für eine Pracht! Sau Bär du!! #6


----------



## Maddin (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

....Feder....Kunststoff...Blech?


----------



## oh-nemo (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Vossi, hübsches Tier #6 Sieht nach Ost-Waabs aus :m
@Martin #6 #6 #6 Pölonaise in Weissenhaise #h 
Die Brummer sehen ja "voll krass" aus


----------



## südlicht (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

.... am Strand gefunden  :g 

Ne, Vossi, im Ernst.... #r 

Wenn ich erst mal wieder im Norden residiere werd ich auch Stammgast beim Tüdelschnack sein.... |supergri 

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## Bondex (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Ich fand´s auch spitzenmäßig. Besten Dank nochmal für Chenille, Kleber und die schöne Holofolie. Jetzt kann ich richtig loslegen.
Hier meine Bildbeiträge. (das ist doch tatsächlich einer mit Spinnrute gekommen  )

Ibrigens war auf dem Feuerwerk an der Innenalster, das war wirklich sehr dünn Sven. Melde Dich mal bei mir


----------



## Bondex (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

...habt Ihr die Boardfliege in Waabs schon getestet? :m


----------



## Bondex (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

hier der Rest |wavey:


----------



## Stingray (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@ Alle

Da muß ich auch mal dabei sein. Und wenn es nur zum gucken ist. Ich bin im tüddeln erst Anfänger. Konnte dieses Wochenende leider nicht :c . Aber ich habe sooooo viele Fragen. Und wenn die heiligen Hallen von Lübeck mal zu klein werden, könnte ich auch unser Vereinshaus mieten ! Kostet mich glaube ich 25€. Wegen Strom und Toilette.
Es ist größer und mit einer Küche. Und liegt in Hamburg Norderstedt direkt an unserem kleinen Teich . Wenn Intresse besteht.

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

besteht #h

Wir schnacken mal deswegen.


----------



## Stingray (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@  Truttafriend 
Alles klar ! Kein Thema ! Wenn Ihr lust habt, mache ich alles klar ! Würde mich freuen !

Gruß Stingray


----------



## gofishing (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Ein ganzer Tag hat noch mehr Spaß gemacht, als nur auf ein kurzes Pleuschgen vorbeizuschauen.

Wir werden das nächste mal wieder dabeisein, wenn der Termin paßt.

Ich muß den Atsche mal in Schutz nehmen. Der hatte nähmlich abends weniger Promille in der Pupille als morgens. 


Gruß


Susanne Eyk und Ralph


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Jau Stingray, sabbel mal mit truttafriend darüber, wir haben da nemlich so nen Plan und da brauchen wir ne Menge mehr Platz. Das mit dne 25 Euro is ja nicht dat Ding. 25 Leutchens kommen mindestens zusammen und dann sind halt ein Euro für jeden. Null Problemo.


----------



## Zotti (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Ich kann mich dem nur anschließen - es war wieder ein super Treffen und  das anschließende Fischen war ein gelungener Abschluss. |supergri 

Gruß Zotti


----------



## Red Hair (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Ja auch von uns- Katrin und Andre - ein herzlichen dankeschön. Das war echt super und wir sind auf jedenfall das nächste mal wieder mit dabei. Dank natürlich auch an die Organisatoren/innen und die gut Verpflegung.

Gruß
Katrin und Andre |wavey:


----------



## Rausreißer (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Auch von mir noch mal vielen Dank an die Orga und an die 
Versorger. Wirklich lecker, Danke.
Das nächste mal bin ich dabei. :m 
Wie wärs mit gebacken Seelachs? Schmeckt auch kalt.

Vosi: Glückwunsch zu dem Sahnefisch #6 

Ich würd mal den 19.2. vorsichtig vorschlagen. Wenn das später
wird bin ich leider verhindert, äh fischen...  


Auf den Bildern sieht das ja so aus als hätte ich mir Augenbrauen festgetüdelt.

In Wahrheit wurde gesagt, das Tim gestern 3 mal vom Bindestock losgeschnitten werden müsste. |supergri 


Was fürn Spaß #6 
Gernot #h


----------



## gofishing (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Stimmt Tim hat kaum noch Wimpern.

Dafür sehen seine Fliegen jetzt aber einmalig aus. #6 

Ich glaube wir sollten Ihn mal zu Fielmann führen. :m


Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Arschgeigen #q  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin Leute,

schön das es euch gefallen hat - mir geht es auch so.

Danke nochmals an alle für die Mithilfe beim abbauen - wurde ja leider doch ein wenig hektisch, aber war noch O.K. so, denke ich.

Glückwunsch an PUCK - schöne Trutte und
 Grüße an die "Sambuca - Bande" mit ihrem Häuptling Ace beim Abtanzball.
Ich denke mal, spätestens jetzt ist das mit dem aktiven Schutz zur Hilfe ....
gestorben.

Solche Mitstreiter kann sich kein Verband erlauben   |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

Grüße Stephan


----------



## gofishing (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Mal eine Frage an die insider.
Habt Ihr den Atsche an der Küste vergessen oder hat man ihn auf dem Rathausplatz wegen unbefugten Weihnachtsbaum schlagen verhaftet? #c 


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr den Atsche an der Küste vergessen oder hat man ihn auf dem Rathausplatz wegen unbefugten Weihnachtsbaum schlagen verhaftet? #c



Das ist der Hammer  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 
Ich schmeiss mich wech  |supergri


----------



## Stingray (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@ Truttafriend

Habe eben mit meinem ersten Vorsitzenden gesprochen. Würde klar gehen mit dem Vereinshaus. Natürlich nicht wenn wir irgendwelche Veranstaltungen haben. Aber da findet sich immer ein Termin denn so viele Veranstaltungen haben wir ja nicht. Es sind 25€ die es kosten würde. Gibt nur ein Problem ! Im Winter wird das Wasser abgestellt (wegen einfrieren). Dann geht die Toilette nicht. Aber Heizung haben wir. Wenn Du lust hast, kannst Du mir ja mal eine PN schicken, dann treffen wir uns mal da. Und ich zeige Dir alles. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

geht klar. Im neuen Jahr sprech ich dich deswegen nochmal an. Jetzt bin ich etwas im Weihnachtsstretsch


----------



## Ace (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin Moin

Pupillen sind wieder normal, und auch sonst alle körperlichen Funktionen wieder im grünen Bereich
Kann mich leider erst jetzt melden da mein Internetzugang zu Hause nicht mehr funzt.
Splitter im Ar..h. 

Heissen Dank an alle die beim Treffen mit gewirkt haben...war einmalig geil. Der Oberhammer war natürlich das anschließende waabsen...äähhh fischen. Hab noch Muskelkater vom Lachen...sowas geiles.

@Maddin
wenn meine Mails wieder funzen muss ich unbedingt welche von den Fotos haben#6

@Vossi
Sachma du Sau GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!!

Gruß
Mathias
"der sich schon tierisch auf´s nächste mal freut"


----------



## wombat (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Hi Mädels  #h 

Nein, ich Bedanke mich nicht nur bei Tim + Stefan 
Ich Bedanke mich bei Allen
Danke fürn schönen Tag, war Klasse neue und ALTE (Hoddl) Gesichter zu sehen.


G'day
Klaus


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				atsche schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mich leider erst jetzt melden da mein Internetzugang zu Hause nicht mehr funzt.
> Splitter im Ar..h.


Da gibs zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder du machst ihn raus oder du setzt dich nicht hin.  :q


----------



## Ace (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

steckt ziemlich tief drinn Jörg, kannst mir da vielleicht mal helfen :q


----------

